# Rick and Morty



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2017)

Qualcuno lo segue?

Scoperto l'anno scorso e me ne sono innamorato. Ricordo che il primo episodio era una roba brutta, per fortuna ho guardato pure il secondo.

Una roba fottutamente epica.

Onestamente non saprei proprio come descrivervelo. Una parodia animata in salsa sci fi che fa spaccare dal ridere, tra riferimenti del genere e non.

Al secondo post vi metto il video di uno spezzone che è qualcosa di magnifico.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2017)

Cosa succederebbe se i cani diventassero improvvisamente intelligenti?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (25 Agosto 2017)

ho iniziato a vederlo un paio di settimane fa. Parte piano e cresce col passare delle puntate, ma è molto divertente


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2017)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ho iniziato a vederlo un paio di settimane fa. Parte piano e cresce col passare delle puntate, ma è molto divertente




Si, è fatto molto bene, qualche volta ha dei bassi, ma niente di esagerato. Gli alti però sono superbi. La puntata 2 per me è il must assoluto. Tra la distopia canina e la parodia di inception è qualcosa di allucinante proprio


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2017)

Anch'io ho cominciato a vederlo da poco e ho le tue stesse sensazioni, epico.
E' quel tipo di comicità surreale che mi fa scassare di brutto, nella prima puntata mentre c'è Morty a terra sofferente lui comincia a urlargli: rickemorty rickemorty rickemorty.com .comrickemorty.
Epico.


----------



## Nicco (26 Agosto 2017)

Sono in pari con la serie, per distacco un capolavoro assoluto.
La 3x01 è una puntata epica che ti lascia mento a terra dal primo all'ultimo minuto.


----------



## Raryof (5 Settembre 2017)




----------



## BB7 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Un capolavoro che seguo assiduamente


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Ottobre 2017)

Ho iniziato da qualche giorno a vedere la terza stagione, ho aspettato finisse per vedere un paio di episodi alla volta. Capolavoro indiscusso 

Magnifica la puntata del cetriolino


----------



## alcyppa (7 Ottobre 2017)

Devo ancora iniziare la terza stagione perchè voglio gustarmela senza il problema di dover aspettare che escano le puntate.


Per quanto mi riguarda serie allucinante, non pensavo sarebbe mai uscito qualcosa capace di rivaleggiare Futurama.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Ottobre 2017)

Ho finito di vedere la terza stagione, epico come sempre 

Un personaggio che adoro oltre ai protagonisti è Jerry, un idolo, le puntate con lui sono devastanti 

Chissà che prima o poi non ci sia un qualche crossover con South Park. Pagherei oro per vedere qualche richiamo in South Park di Rick and Morty.
Le premesse ci sono tutte, vedi le puntate con alieni e le sonde anali di un tempo.  Ci si incastrebbe bene.



alcyppa ha scritto:


> Devo ancora iniziare la terza stagione perchè voglio gustarmela senza il problema di dover aspettare che escano le puntate.
> 
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda serie allucinante, non pensavo sarebbe mai uscito qualcosa capace di rivaleggiare Futurama.



Anche a me piacque un sacco Futurama, veramente bello, peccato sia durato così poco, anche se forse è meglio così, almeno non si è rovinato col passare del tempo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Ottobre 2017)

Gli scoiattoli che controllano la politica mondiale


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Agosto 2021)

Tiro su il topic dopo anni. Qualcuno ancora lo segue? Dopo 3 stagioni epiche ormai pare iniziato il declino, la stagione 4 è stata deludente e questa stagione per adesso è proprio brutta, non c'è nulla della genialità di prima


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Agosto 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tiro su il topic dopo anni. Qualcuno ancora lo segue? Dopo 3 stagioni epiche ormai pare iniziato il declino, la stagione 4 è stata deludente e questa stagione per adesso è proprio brutta, non c'è nulla della genialità di prima


mai sentito, è su netflix?

a me piaceva molto archer.


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tiro su il topic dopo anni. Qualcuno ancora lo segue? Dopo 3 stagioni epiche ormai pare iniziato il declino, la stagione 4 è stata deludente e questa stagione per adesso è proprio brutta, non c'è nulla della genialità di prima


Se non lo hai mai visto ti consiglio Trailer Park Boys, ho anche aperto un topic a riguardo l'anno scorso... https://www.milanworld.net/threads/trailer-park-boys.90391/



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mai sentito, è su netflix?
> 
> a me piaceva molto archer.


Archer molto bello e particolare nonostante la grafica "fumettata" che può far storcere il naso a qualcuno, io lo sto guardando da qualche mese e ho scaricato tutte le puntate fino all'ultima stagione (sono arrivato alla terza stagione), tantissime risate.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se non lo hai mai visto ti consiglio Trailer Park Boys, ho anche aperto un topic a riguardo l'anno scorso... https://www.milanworld.net/threads/trailer-park-boys.90391/
> 
> 
> Archer molto bello e particolare nonostante la grafica "fumettata" che può far storcere il naso a qualcuno, io lo sto guardando da qualche mese e ho scaricato tutte le puntate fino all'ultima stagione (sono arrivato alla terza stagione), tantissime risate.


le prime 4 sono bellissime, la 5a se non sbaglio cambia lo scenario e poi per varie circostanze ho smesso di vederlo... credo ce ne siano 9.


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> le prime 4 sono bellissime, la 5a se non sbaglio cambia lo scenario e poi per varie circostanze ho smesso di vederlo... credo ce ne siano 9.




No sono 11 le stagioni.


----------

